# 4th of July Alabama River Cats



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Me and the wife hit the ol big Al last night after fresh cats for a fish fry this weekend. We dropped in at cliffs, caught some bait, did some scouting then went to work. I'm not sure how many we got but there was no shortage of action. We ended the night at sunrise with plenty to batter. Great 4th of July:thumbsup:.


----------



## Fish River Fool (May 20, 2009)

Very nice! What did you use for bait?


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

I really like her................ boots


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Shad


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Clearly I need to find better spots or what to look for. I went Thursday on the mobile and caught 9 blues and channels and brother went yesterday and caught nothing. I tried small bream but nothing. Everything caught on the shad in the river. There only about 2-3 inches long. Do they bite that much better at night ?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

countryjwh said:


> Clearly I need to find better spots or what to look for. I went Thursday on the mobile and caught 9 blues and channels and brother went yesterday and caught nothing. I tried small bream but nothing. Everything caught on the shad in the river. There only about 2-3 inches long. Do they bite that much better at night ?


Its hard to compare the difference in summer time night fishing to summer time day fishing. During the heat of summer the night bite takes over, the rivers literally transforms once the sun sets. The river comes alive at night with predators smashing the surface all around you. 

You also gotta know where the fish will be at once the sun sets. During the day time they will hold deep, after the sun sets they move shallow. Blues can actually be caught just inches from the surface.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

how big were the shad if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Finger length


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Glenn is that a meat hunter rod she is holding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

